# Faut-il éteindre l' iMac ou pas ?



## Johannès (7 Décembre 2009)

Ben voilà, je dois le recevoir aujourd'hui (j'espère)

Est-ce que c'est préférable de l'éteindre lorsqu'on ne s'en sert pas pendant plusieurs heure ? la nuit par exemple.

Ou préférez-vous le laisser en veille ?


----------



## Sansoucis (7 Décembre 2009)

Salut! J'ai mon Mac Intel 24" depuis Le 8 avril 2008, dès le premier jour j'ai fais ceci: tous les soirs je vais dans la pomme en haut à gauche et je clique sur "suspendre l'activité" Et tous les matins j'appuie sur une touche et il se remet en marche immédiatement. La seule fois où je l'ai éteint complètement c'est quand je suis partit 15 jours en vacances, mais je n'ai pas débranché la prise éléctrique.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Décembre 2009)

en attendant la réception du joujou, je me permets de te proposer un peu de lecture


----------



## pinkipou (7 Décembre 2009)

Je te conseille de l'éteindre pour la nuit, même si en veille il ne consomme quasiment rien, c'est ridicule de gaspiller de l'électricité pour rien. En plus il démarre très très vite (moins de 30 S), alors je ne vois pas l'intérêt de le laisser en veille la nuit. Par contre pour des pauses courtes pourquoi pas.


----------



## Johannès (7 Décembre 2009)

Merci, j'ai pris le temps de lire le fil...

Donc mis à part des considérations personnelles sur l'environnement (je l'éteindrais donc le soir) pas de réelles raisons techniques.

Sur Windows j'étais même obligé parfois de le redémarrer dans la journée à cause de la saturation de la ram (j'ai 4 Go) je sais que ce ne sera pas le cas sur Mac qui gère la ram d'une façon proche de Linux que j'utilise souvent.


----------



## Karma-design (7 Décembre 2009)

En fait c'est la même consommation en veille et éteint (10W environ).
Ca vient du fait comme vous le savez qu'un appareil éteint consomme de l'énergie... Sauf vraiment éteint avec un interrupteur.
Bref, aucun intérêt niveau énergétique à l'éteindre.
Mais moi je l'éteint... je sais pas pourquoi, une habitude, le sentiment qu'un reboot est souvent bénéfique et qu'un ordinateur lancé depuis de nombreuses heures commence à ralentir (réflèxe Windows).


----------



## Johannès (7 Décembre 2009)

ça y est, je l'ai !

Il est géant et sans problèmes d'écran. N° série W89

Il marche nickel !


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, règle de base sur les forums : faire une recherche avant de poser sa question :mouais:

Ce sujet à déjà été abordé à plusieurs reprises, entre autre ici.


----------

